
Apache James – Java Apache Mail Enterprise Server - eurg
https://james.apache.org/
======
eurg
Just found that while searching for servers with JMAP support
([https://hn.algolia.com/?query=jmap&sort=byPopularity&prefix&...](https://hn.algolia.com/?query=jmap&sort=byPopularity&prefix&page=0&dateRange=all&type=story)),
and it seems James was not yet discussed on HN. The project seems alive enough
([https://github.com/apache/james-project](https://github.com/apache/james-
project)).

Does anyone have some experience running this?

